# A kodak moment



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

so mice do take there girlfriend out for a drink lol

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0409.jpg


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, is there wine in that bottle? Mouse at the bottom's already looking a bit squiffy! :lol:


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

MissPorter13 said:


> Haha, is there wine in that bottle? Mouse at the bottom's already looking a bit squiffy! :lol:


They drink at least one bottle a week, well only friday nights lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With the plastic underneath, it looks like they're building themselves a little camp shower.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha, very lovely pic!


----------



## Stu. (Aug 2, 2012)

your black one looks identical to my 2 blackies


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pic I love the orangey one underneath


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> fab pic I love the orangey one underneath


Thanks shes a satin fawn and has just had a litter


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool  im not up on the official names for the colours yet .. but im always up for lessons  shame I dont live closer Id love a satin fawn


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> cool  im not up on the official names for the colours yet .. but im always up for lessons  shame I dont live closer Id love a satin fawn


Im still learning and with each new litter i have i learn some more lol, there must be a breeder close to you that could sell you the types your looking for and im sure your meet them on here  if not i traveled quite far to get some of my mice, seems to be the thing you end up doing them more you get in to them.


----------

